# Weird, 2 colored egg layers. 3 colored eggs



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have 1 hen who lays a giant green egg every day, 1 hen who has been leaving me a small green egg. Then I have gotten bright blue eggs along with bothy green periodically. I can't figure hour how this has happened. My checks started laying about 4 weeks ago. In total I have 11 laying hens and I got 9 eggs today


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What breeds do you have?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have.. 2 Americana hens, 2 brahmas, 2 wyandottes, 1 amber link , 1 blue copper maran, 1 white star, 1 Colombian rock, 1 buff Orpington, 1 barred rock, that's it!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

If you have a roo so that the blue eggs could be fertile, I'd see about hatching some!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I do I have a black copper maran and a americana roo.

















That pic of the Americana roo was taken awhile back. He's filled out a lot since then


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I knew it! I have a friend my old Americana this morning.. I got a great and a blue egg this afternoon. One of them who should lay brown lays green!!!! Who is it!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Gave a friend, that's what I meant


----------

